# Reid waiting for Boehner to pass clean DHS funding bill..



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

In an unprecidented show of solidarity, Senate Dems reject McConnell's offer of a clean bill to fund NHS...   Reid says Senate Democrats will NOT vote on one until Boehner passes it in the HOUSE....   If NHS shuts down.... Boehner will own it.    Come on Johnny....  How does it feel to be on the hot seat?

http://politicalwire.com/2015/02/24/reid-wont-move-on-funding-bill-until-boehner-caves/


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 25, 2015)

You just don't get it, he is just trying to save us from this imperial presidency...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

Got confused when you typed NHS.  You mean DHS.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

I was thinking.. National Homeland Security.   Yes it should be Department of Homeland Security...  my bad..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I was thinking.. National Homeland Security.   Yes it should be Department of Homeland Security...  my bad..



It threw my poor brain into a tizzy when I saw the words Boehner and NHS in the same title!  Huh?!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

Maybe Seabreeze can fix it.   I cannot edit the title...  I wish we were able to..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't sweat it.  It was obvious to me what you meant...


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 25, 2015)

All we use to hear for Dirty Harry was that if the repubs didn't like something they should "submit their own bill"

OK, time to put up or shut up Harrry.

Gene


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

No biggie, QS.  I wish we could edit titles as well.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 25, 2015)

Boehner is waiting for Obama to obey the law and the constitution. 

When the Republicans were filibustering you liberals all whined that Republicans were obstructing congress. Now that the Democrats are filibustering you whine that the Republicans are obstructing congress. 

Your prejudices are showing.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 25, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> Boehner is waiting for Obama to obey the law and the constitution.
> 
> When the Republicans were filibustering you liberals all whined that Republicans were obstructing congress. Now that the Democrats are filibustering you whine that the Republicans are obstructing congress.
> 
> Your prejudices are showing.



Waza matter?   Doesn't the medicine taste very good?  Poor babies..   It's clear.. why should Democrats in the Senate waste time passing a clean funding bill for the DHS... knowing full well that Boehner can't or WON'T let it pass the house?   What purpose will that serve?  Can you explain...  I'm sure if Boehner came across with a clean bill.. without the goofy amendments added.. the Senate would pass it in a heartbeat and it would end up on the Presidents desk. AND he would sign it.  It can't without Boehner..  HE is the hold up.. AND the obstructionist.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 26, 2015)

[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/majority_zpsljntuwlg.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/majority_zpsljntuwlg.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 26, 2015)

Well.... The Senate passed a clean funding bill yesterday..  98 voted yey...   OK... Now we will see how Boehner governs..


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> You just don't get it, he is just trying to save us from this imperial presidency...



I hope you are not serious!!


----------



## Josiah (Feb 26, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Maybe Seabreeze can fix it.   I cannot edit the title...  I wish we were able to..



I may be wrong about this but I thought Matrix said that he had fixed things so you could edit the thread title. Why don't you try it SB?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 27, 2015)

The US Senate has passed a "clean" bill to fund the DHS for a further 3 weeks and the bill has been rejected by the House.



> *House Fails to Approve Funds for Homeland Security
> *
> By ASHLEY PARKERFEB. 27, 2015
> 
> ...



What do the voters think about this situation? Why does America seem to be at war with itself at a time when outside threats present real and present danger?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I may be wrong about this but I thought Matrix said that he had fixed things so you could edit the thread title. Why don't you try it QS?



I fixed that title, but you're correct Josiah, Matrix said he changed it so that members can edit their titles, I believe you have to click on "Go Advanced" to make the edit.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/12733-Questions?p=210636#post210636


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 27, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> The US Senate has passed a "clean" bill to fund the DHS for a further 3 weeks and the bill has been rejected by the House.
> 
> 
> 
> What do the voters think about this situation? Why does America seem to be at war with itself at a time when outside threats present real and present danger?




Not quite accurate...   The Senate passed a clean funding bill for DHS to the end of the fiscal year..  Boehner would NOT bring it to a vote in the House...  However put out a clean funding  bill to fund the DHS for only 3 weeks...  It also failed, but for two reasons..  Hardline Teaparty conservatives voted against it because it didn't negate President Obama's executive order on immigration... and the Democrats voted against it because it was only for 3 weeks..  SO now Boehner has a decision to make..  Does he bring forward the Senate bill?  and possibley be voted out of his speakership.. Or does he try to get the Teaparty to agree to something else.... possibley a bill to fund DHS for only 7 days..   Democrats say they will not vote for that.    It's a mess.... So far the GOP is REALLY showing how well they can govern aren't they?


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 27, 2015)

Just in.... the Senate just passed a clean funding bill to fund DHS for only 1 week...  and then McConnell adjourned the Senate until monday.  Now Speaker Boehner has a choice...  the clock is ticking..


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 27, 2015)

Our parliament is a shambles at the moment too. 
It will probably cost the Prime Minister his job very soon because it is apparent that he has lost the confidence of his parliamentary party.
It is only a matter of time before a leadership challenge is mounted.

He promised several things that he has not delivered - "the grown ups are now in charge" being the most obvious thing that is lacking.

Can the House or Senate leaders be challenged by someone else from their party if they are not working out?


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 27, 2015)

So....  NOW..... Here's the deal...   Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi has sent a letter to House Democrats to vote in favor of the one week clean funding bill... and Boehner says he will bring the full fiscal year clean bill to the Floor for a vote next week.. And Democrats will help to get it passed.  proving to Boehner, that he NEEDS the help of Democrats to get anything passed..


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 27, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> The US Senate has passed a "clean" bill to fund the DHS for a further 3 weeks and the bill has been rejected by the House.
> 
> 
> 
> What do the voters think about this situation? Why does America seem to be at war with itself at a time when outside threats present real and present danger?



Gads, you hit the nail on the head again DW, I wonder the same thing.  I don't care what people's politics are but are we meant to fight against each other or compromise.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 27, 2015)

I hate it when members of one party refer to the other party as "the enemy". They are political opponents, not enemies. I want to give them a slap on the wrist and tell them that Australians are not and should not be at war with each other. The politicians are given the privilege of serving the nation and its people, and are not put there to destroy and demolish each other. I know I'm being idealistic but without an ideal to aspire to, what are we ever going to achieve?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't hear the term "enemy" used here.  I think of Republicans as uninformed and misguided but not an enemy.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 27, 2015)

No, Jim, not on this forum but it's often heard over here when the Coalition is referring to the Labor party. I haven't heard it, in public at least, from Labor when referring to the Coalition. I arc up when I hear this kind of language used because it is so unwarranted.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes 'enemies' among countrymen of different parties is over the line a long ways.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 28, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I don't hear the term "enemy" used here.  I think of Republicans as uninformed and misguided but not an enemy.



And we know democrats are uninformed, misguided, and unwilling to compromise.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 28, 2015)

And the civil war continues ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 28, 2015)

I know I've said this before but... THIS is the Republican idea of compromise..


R:   Can I burn your house down?

D:   NO

R:   How about just the second floor?

D:   NO

R:   OK,   Maybe just a couple of rooms?

D:    I said NO!!

R:    OH alright....  Just the garage then?

D:     NO!!!!!

R:   You NEVER want to compromise!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------

